# Will a Non Sony Network adaptor work with our Bravia WiFi TV?



## JP1234 (19 Sep 2011)

After our last Sony died and a big fight with the retailer we finally got our replacement TV set delivered. It is internet ready but we need to connect it either using the Ethernet, which isn't really practical as it would mean trailing a wire across the room. Or we can get a USB network adaptor to use the Wifi signal.

The recommended adaptor is a Sony UWA BR100. These cost €79.99 in the sony shop or can be got off Amazon for £39.99. There have been fairly mixed reviews, mostly that the signal is weak if the router is in another room, which is would be for us.

My question is, would a non-sony adaptor work. Argos have a selecton around the €40 mark but again, there are mixed views on whether they work with the Bravia. Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## JoeRoberts (24 Sep 2011)

You would be better off to forget about wireless for streaming to your tv.

Buy a set of homeplugs that carry an ethernet connection over your electricity circuit. Plug your router into one socket and your tv into the other. Installed in less than a minute and never have to worry about wireless quality again.
Ensure you get the 200 mbps type though, not the 85 or 14. I also recommend the passthrough type so you dont lose the use of a socket.


----------



## damomac (11 Oct 2011)

I'd recommend the homeplugs too !

Wifi can be flaky.


----------



## ClubMan (12 Oct 2011)

www.7dayshop.com were doing a great deal on powerline/homeplug network adaptors recently in case that's of any use.


----------

